# Northern Chicago Area seeking players for a New Kalamar Campaign



## Nikmal (Jul 10, 2004)

I am looking to start a new game with my wife and I at our home in Gurnee. We are looking to have mature players beginning or veterans. I have been playing for 29 years now strong.. and looking to start a new campaign. I am the sort of DM that likes to Run mods and improvisational type adventures. I do some writing in advance but like to let the players dictate the mood of the adventure as well as the way they want to go. I personally as a DM like to keep a balance between good old fashioned hack and slash as well as Role Playing. I find keeping that sort of balance makes for a more enjoyable evening (afternoon) and a more memorable session. Ideally I would like a six member party.. with my wife included. I am not a rules lawyer by any means.. and with that being said I would rather not play with one. I use the rules to play and try and keep a consistancy throughout the game but I have house rules as well. I llike what was once said in the 2e PH.. the Rules are there as a guideline.. use them as you will. They were not meant to get in the way of fun. Kalamar is a system that has a feel of Old Greyhawk.. and without the novel support of Forgotten Realms. I do not like novels dictating how a NPC might be played or the history of the setting. As it seems to happen in the FR setting. I do not require that you purchase any of the Kalamar setting books as I will let you use my wife's and mine. if you have any questions please feel free to email me at enygma@comcast.net. lets get together and have some gaming fun! The games will be held at least once a week if possible, and on Friday night and or Saturday afternoon or night. Depending on what everyones schedule is. 

my name is Jon
Give me a message! 
I will reply soon!
-jon


----------



## Nikmal (Jul 19, 2004)

_bump-


----------



## Nikmal (Jul 30, 2004)

-Bump- still looking?


----------



## Gina (Jul 30, 2004)

I sent the link to this to a close friend of mine who lives in that area. 

His name is Mitch and he's a great guy and a great player. Detail oriented without being a rules lawyer, creative and likes to create detailed and rich characters with lots of hooks for you to use as DM! 

I used to live in the area and gamed with him for six years or so, nearly every Saturday. I spoke to him this morning and he will be checking out the link when he gets to his email. 

Gina


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm interested. I just moved to the area and live in Portage park. I'll drop you a line.


----------



## Nikmal (Aug 4, 2004)

Gina said:
			
		

> I sent the link to this to a close friend of mine who lives in that area.
> 
> His name is Mitch and he's a great guy and a great player. Detail oriented without being a rules lawyer, creative and likes to create detailed and rich characters with lots of hooks for you to use as DM!
> 
> ...





I look forward to hearing from him then!
-jon


----------



## Nikmal (Aug 8, 2004)

-bump-


----------



## XArchangelX (Aug 8, 2004)

*Newb*

I am a total newb to DnD, I picked up the 3.5 Players Handbook two days ago and I have never so much as watched a playing session. As long as you don't mind that, I can play with you, Gurnee isn't too far a drive from Palatine.   

26/M


----------



## Nikmal (Aug 9, 2004)

XArchangelX said:
			
		

> I am a total newb to DnD, I picked up the 3.5 Players Handbook two days ago and I have never so much as watched a playing session. As long as you don't mind that, I can play with you, Gurnee isn't too far a drive from Palatine.
> 
> 26/M



 I would love to have you in our group! Even if you are new to the game the more the merrier. I am able to teach as well as play 
send me an email at enygma@comcast.net and we will get together and further this discussion ok 
-jon


----------



## XArchangelX (Aug 9, 2004)

Done, its coming from a yahoo.com account.


----------



## Nikmal (Aug 21, 2004)

-bump-


----------



## Nikmal (Sep 1, 2004)

-bump-


----------

